# My Dude Jackson



## WhimsicalMe (Aug 21, 2016)

This is the story about how a girl after ten years of patiently (haha, yeah right) waiting to get back in the horse world and her adventures with a bay gelding. 

*Jessi's Background*
Hi! I'm Jessi and Mini Me is my six year old daughter. Prior to my life as a mom I was a horse enthusiast from the ripe age of four or so. My mom bought my first pony a black Shetland named Beauty. Beauty has quite the history, she was older than my mom. My mom knew Beauty from when she was younger and eventually through some story I heard once a long time ago I became the owner of Beauty. I went on to compete with Beauty from the age of four till I moved away to Texas at the age of nine. Beauty would spend the rest of her years as a pasture pony with family friends till she died at a golden age a few years ago. I have been horseless for ten years now. During that 10 years I've rode once (about three years ago) and since then I've only rode while trying out horses. 

*Jac's Background*
Jac is a 2007 model bay AQHA registered quarter horse. Jac came to Northern Ontario Canada as a yearling from Minnesota where him and his half brother would be sold to his previous owner in January of 2009. During that time Jac and his half brother Skye belonged to a couple. They were broke by the husband and ridden purely pleasure here and there. No formal training. After a sudden life change the owner decided to sell both boys after placing them in a formal training for 30 days with a local horseman that's quite known around here. I was the first to know about these boys as they haven't been advertised yet by the trainer. He sent me a pic of a pretty palomino (man I'm a sucker for the blondes) and this stunning bay. While if I hadn't seen pics and you told me to pick between a palomino and a bay I would of easily chosen a palomino every time but this was not the case. I had little interest in the palomino and the bay spoke to me even through a picture. I told the trainer I'd be out the next day to see him. I arrived and they had the bay tied up and brushed waiting for me. He was gorgeous even more so in person. I walked up and fell in love. I turned to the trainer and asked him what the gelding's name was. The trainer's wife responded 'Jackson' and I knew instantly I was in love. We saddled up and I rode him around the arena then we went as a group out to the trails. He was perfect. I couldn't ask for a better behaved horse even though he was 'green' and only two weeks into his training. I would come out to visit Jackson almost every other day to see him coming along in his training. I conversed with the trainer who arranged the sale. I brought Jackson to his new home Monday September 5th, we have been bonding and riding for a week consistently and I'm over the moon in love with this guy.


----------



## 3rdTimestheCharm (Jan 18, 2015)

That's awesome!

Congrats on buying Jackson. He sounds like a good horse!


----------



## WhimsicalMe (Aug 21, 2016)

Here is a picture of Beauty and myself. I'd have to ask my mom how old I was... I think about 7. Beauty did kisses for treats, she was also giving pony rides for a charity event.


----------



## PoptartShop (Jul 25, 2010)

Super awesome.  So glad you & Jackson found each other!!


----------



## WhimsicalMe (Aug 21, 2016)

Today I was not impressed with Jackson. He was just integrated yesterday into the gelding herd after being in the roundpen that shares a side with the gelding herd. My BO warned me that he's been glued to the one side that shares with the mares as one of the horses are in heat. He's been gelded since before he was 2 (when he was acquired by previous owner) and spent most his past seven years with one other gelding and the occasional boarder here and there. Yet he's been fighting off the geldings for his 'mare' but Teyo (head of the herd) has been pushing him around a bit and informing Jackson that it's not his anything. Few bite marks which were expected but for the most part the feet have been on the ground for all the horses. I went to catch the ****** at the mare's pasture side and he pinned his ears and kicked out at me. I dodged out of the way and took to the ground to avoid feet. I'm not entirely sure what to even do about this. This is the second time he's done this and I'm not about to let it become a habit. Any tips? 

On a positive note he rode like a dream and totally forgot about the mare in 10 minutes when she trotted back to the other side of the mare pasture. He behaved well while riding, didn't call out, he was even surprisingly good with the huge gusts of wind we had today. He didn't seem phased about anything as soon as I actually took him away from the mare. Completely different horse.

Here are some pics with my new saddle and new bridle. My pad and girth are being shipped so I'm borrowing the BO stuff till it's here.


----------



## tinyliny (Oct 31, 2009)

I guess if I were approaching a horse and he kicked out at me, all of a sudden, I'd probably get pretty firm and chase him around a bit, until he felt like he had probably made a mistake to do that. 

I'd also work and getting the hrose to turn toward you at least, and even better for him to come toward you when you want to halter him. I know there's a lot of distraction, so it's hard to get him to chose you over the pack of mares on the other side of the fence. that's where I'd ask him to come (call him, maybe bump my leg a little to make a noise, or swish the rope against my leg or the ground) whatever will get him to look YOUR way, then wait, or ever back away a step, to draw him toward you. if he turns back tot he mares, you repeat, but much firmer. and if he doesn't listen, then drive him off. 

CAUTION! if you drive him off, he is likely to kick out, so use the long end of your leadrope to snake out and 'bite' him on his flank to drive him off but be absolutely sure you are outside kicking range. 
or, just kick some sand at him, or slap the ground real hard. do what it takes to break his mental fixation with the mares, then wait and see if he'll come to you. if he blows you off, get after him til he looks at you, then wait.
rinse and repeat and pretty soon he'll realize that when he looks away, things get noisy, when he looks at you, things get quiet. he will evcentually chose you.


----------



## WhimsicalMe (Aug 21, 2016)

@tinyliny Thanks for the bit of advice I will definitely implement this. When he kicked out at me I did chase him the moment I got up. I didn't let him see me down for longer than a second. I will not tolerate that nor will I back down. I luckily cornered him against the alpha male Teyo who refused to move so I was able to pin him in a corner and he didn't even pin his ears at me the second time I attempted to catch him.


----------



## jaydee (May 10, 2012)

*This journal has been closed due to prolonged lack of participation by the author. Journals that have no active participation by the author for a period of time greater than 18 months will be considered abandoned and will be closed until the author asks for them to be reopened.*


----------

